# Hunting dogs for sale website???Help



## Dog Hunter (Nov 11, 2008)

There is a website that has dogs for sale listings on it.  Can someone help me remember what the name is?


----------



## bassfishga (Nov 11, 2008)

What breed or breeds?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 11, 2008)

Coon dogs.  I know of beaglesforsaleonline.com, but I thought I remembered another.


----------



## carabrook (Nov 11, 2008)

Go to 
http://forum.akccoonhounds.org/index.php
or
http://forums.ukcdogs.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=15

There are different sections on the forums for discussion and then breed specific areas as well as classifieds.


----------



## pbyles (Nov 12, 2008)

www.prohound.com 
go to the forum then to classifieds...you cant post, but you can read and get phone numbers-


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Nov 12, 2008)

www.coondawgs.com


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 12, 2008)

Well there you have the best ones posted above..Lots and lots of coondogs forsale on them.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 12, 2008)

Lukethedrifter said:


> www.coondawgs.com



Thanks that was it.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Nov 14, 2008)

what kind of dawg you looking for?


----------



## hogrunner (Nov 14, 2008)

Baydog.com is mostly hog dogs but sometimes they have pups that have not been trained on anything yet.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 14, 2008)

tree daddy 7 said:


> what kind of dawg you looking for?



coon.  Nothing high bred.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Nov 14, 2008)

If you go to the coon hunting reports look at that pic that I have posted of the white and black english.She is for sale.Mr. Johnnie ownes her and she is a coon dawg and tree dawg deluxe. He is asking $1200.00. Will show in the wood shot a pm if interisted.


----------

